# Slumping Wine bottles into Cheese Plates?



## debrarrtin (Feb 14, 2016)

Ok.... So I've never worked anything but Boro throughout his life. How would flow down from a bottle of wine Cheese Plate. I work at Barracuda and Says she can handle soft glass. I wonder to see some flattened wine bottles from bottlecrafter site. I have no idea what Temps put my oven or if the torch is not even necessary. 
Thanks for any info......


----------

